# traduction pour wiki

## bdouxx

Salut à tous

Je tente de traduire quelques pages sur le wiki mais je bute sur quelques concepts.

Je comprend le sens en anglais mais ne vois pas comment les traduire...

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Guide/fr

 *Quote:*   

> It is both possible and recommended to set the OpenGL renderer to the hardware renderer instead of a software renderer:

 

Les mots qui me posent problème sont:

OpenGL renderer 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ACCEPT_KEYWORDS/fr

 *Quote:*   

> The last choice is useful for live package versions (which are svn/git/mercurial/… versions of packages, supported through what is called a live ebuild and which don't have a <code>KEYWORDS</code> variable).

 

Les mots qui me posent problème sont:

live package versions

live ebuild

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Chroot/fr

 *Quote:*   

> When creating a new chroot setup, the first thing needed is a directory for the chroot to reside in. For example, a chroot could be created in {{Path|/mnt/mychroot}}:

 

Les mots qui me posent problème sont:

chroot setup -> je traduit setup par configuration en temps normal, mais ici ca ne me semble pas être le plus approprié

Merci de votre aide

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci pour ton initiative !  :Smile: 

Voici ce qui me vient:

moteur de rendu OpenGL?

"live": là c'est chaud, je sèche un peu. "version de  développement"?  :Wink: 

environnement chroot/chrooté?

----------

## Leander256

Il y a une éternité j'ai travaillé sur la traduction de la newsletter, j'ai réussi à exhumer une page de Xavier Neys qui donne quelques conseils pour la traduction. Il y a un glossaire pour certains termes couramment employés (malheureusement un peu vieux):

https://web.archive.org/web/20040211112759/http://dev.gentoo.org/~neysx/trads-fr-conventions.html

Il me semble qu'il y avait quelques autres ressources, mais impossible de me rappeler lesquelles (et encore moins de les retrouver). Sinon as-tu essayé de contacter jaaf qui est listé sur le wiki comme traducteur français (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Translation)?

----------

## inky-full-bash

'Lut,

Oui, "moteur de rendu", c'est exactement le terme à utiliser, ce qui donnerait :

 *Quote:*   

> Il est possible - et même recommandé - de choisir le moteur de rendu OpenGL matériel plutôt que logiciel :

 

Pour "live", on pourrait s'inspirer des rolling releases, et parler de "version glissante". C'est même plus adapté que le mot anglais, car il y a l'idée de non-numérotation (ce n'est pas fixe), mais aussi le côté risqué/non-balisé de la chose.

Et pour "chroot", je serais tenter de ne pas traduire, et franciser le mot. "environnement chrooté", ça sonne bien ! Ou alors "environnement cible", s'il faut rester propre.

----------

## bdouxx

merci bien, j'ai pu continuer à traduire un peu.

----------

## Mr. T.

Bonsoir !

Je souhaiterais connaître votre préférence linguistique entre les deux expressions ci-dessous.

Le manuel de Gentoo

Le manuel Gentoo

----------

## El_Goretto

 *helecho wrote:*   

> Bonsoir !
> 
> Je souhaiterais connaître votre préférence linguistique entre les deux expressions ci-dessous.
> 
> Le manuel de Gentoo
> ...

 

Je vote pour le 2  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr. T.

Je choisi la seconde expression !   :Smile: 

... sauf si ... évidemment.

Quel chouette défi linguistique : la traduction.

----------

## Biloute

 *inky-full-bash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et pour "chroot", je serais tenter de ne pas traduire, et franciser le mot. "environnement chrooté", ça sonne bien ! Ou alors "environnement cible", s'il faut rester propre.

 

Ouais et tu le prononcerait comment?

"environnement crouté"?

"environnement cé hache rooté"?

 :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Question: 

----------

## Mr. T.

Tout un travail !

Le dictionnaire, c'est phénoménal : on y trouve une multitude de mots, de sens.

La préface de mon dictionnaire préféré permet d'appréhender le travail de définition.

 *Le Petit Robert wrote:*   

> La prononciation est fondamentale, mais aussi l'entourage du mot, les collocations (mots qui apparaissent souvent en même temps),
> 
> les locutions (expressions figées), et aussi les constructions syntaxiques, les difficultés d'emploi.

 

Une merveille !

----------

## Mr. T.

 *inky-full-bash wrote:*   

>  Et pour "chroot", je serais tenter de ne pas traduire, et franciser le mot. "environnement chrooté", ça sonne bien ! Ou alors "environnement cible", s'il faut rester propre.

 

chroot : change root ---> environnement déraciné !   :Very Happy: 

----------

